

Show HN: Shyahi - Showcase your developer contributions and social activity. - goyalpulkit
http://www.shyahi.com/
We started this project as a step towards learning Node.js but ended up building Shyahi.&lt;p&gt;Shyahi is a new way of building profiles for developers and designers. It pulls the latest stats from Github, Stackoverflow, Dribbble and Twitter so that your profile is always up to date. Forget building and constantly updating your resume with what you have been doing. Have your contributions speak for you.&lt;p&gt;Feedback is welcome.
======
zodiac
Love how it looks. Why not include other services? I personally would like
Quora and Hacker News. And why not show some statistics about repositories (eg
stars, follows) on github?

~~~
goyalpulkit
Thanks. Before diving into more services, we wanted to first get some thoughts
and comments on Shyahi and the overall idea. The reason that we didn't include
more stats for Github was that it required OAuth and we wanted to keep it
simple for the first version. We will be adding some more services soon.

------
Udo
I love the idea: put in a few site profiles and it draws relevant info out of
them, displays them in an appealing way!

However, when trying this out, it didn't actually work for me. Shyahi (what's
up with that name by the way?) does display some basic info about my Github
account but the page looks broken and the green status thingy just keeps on
spinning.

~~~
goyalpulkit
Thanks for checking out Shyahi.

The name is Hindi translation for Ink. Sorry for the bug, we just rolled out
some updates and it should be fixed now. Let me know if you still face some
issues.

~~~
alexjeffrey
Hey, love the look of the site - I'll try it out tonight when I get home. I
reckon it'll be great if you did as good a job on this as you did on the
iDitty app ;)

~~~
goyalpulkit
Thanks. Would love to hear your thoughts on Shyahi.

------
vishalok12
Love the views. Waiting for more!!

~~~
goyalpulkit
Thanks. Will add some new services soon. Let us know if you have some
suggestions.

